# Puzzo - puzza



## gabrigabri

Ciao, quale usate voi di più?

Io preferisco puzzA, ma il DeMauro sembra preferire puzzO...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Gabri,

Io uso _puzza_, nel parlato. Scrivendo mi capita di usare anche _puzzo_, ma più raramente.


----------



## Lello4ever

Assolutamente puzza, l'altro è raro.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mi sembra che _puzzo_ sia, se possibile, più descrittivo del corrispondente femminile. In effetti posso solo immaginarmelo accompagnato da un qualificatore: _un puzzo di qualcosa._


----------



## nikis

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao, quale usate voi di più?
> 
> Io preferisco puzzA, ma il DeMauro sembra preferire puzzO...


 


Non ho mai usato PUZZO in vita mia...


----------



## saltapicchio

MünchnerFax said:


> Mi sembra che _puzzo_ sia, se possibile, più descrittivo del corrispondente femminile. In effetti posso solo immaginarmelo accompagnato da un qualificatore: _un puzzo di qualcosa._


 
In effetti è vero (almeno per me).

Se dico "che puzza!" finisce lì oppure potrei anche aggiungere "che puzza di qualcosa". Se dico "che puzzo!" c'è invece qualcosa che non và mentre il discorso fila se dico "che puzzo di qualcosa!".


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

nikis said:


> Non ho mai usato PUZZO in vita mia...


 

Io invece non ho mai usato PUZZA in vita mia...


----------



## Luysa

nikis said:


> Non ho mai usato PUZZO in vita mia...


 

Sono d'accordo. Neanche io credo di aver mai usato PUZZO, o se l'ho fatto, molto raramente...


----------



## Brillat

*I*o puzzo lo uso colloquialmente quando capita, e solo nel parlato. ma credo che in realtà molto dipenda anche dalla regione...


----------



## GiNNy_93

..mmh...puzza credo


----------



## Elianor

Concordo con chi ha detto che *puzzo* sia più descrittivo, mentre *puzza* possa essere usato anche singolarmente come per esempio nelle esclamazioni.


----------



## raffica

saltapicchio said:


> In effetti è vero (almeno per me).
> 
> Se dico "che puzza!" finisce lì oppure potrei anche aggiungere "che puzza di qualcosa". Se dico "che puzzo!" c'è invece qualcosa che non v*a** mentre il discorso fila se dico "che puzzo di qualcosa!".


Piccola svista. 
Puzza, puzza! Puzzo può essere usato con un registro più elevato, eventualmente.
Cio, r


----------



## bandax72

Purtroppo l'italiano non è un'opinione...
Puzza si dice nei casi in cui una cosa, un luogo od un oggetto puzzano....la (casa puzza) oppure....il (comodino puzza).... il (giardino puzza).
In se il cattivo odore si definisce e si esprime con PUZZO.


----------



## Necsus

bandax72 said:


> Purtroppo l'italiano non è un'opinione...


In realtà nonostante le indicazioni normative dei vocabolari, che ancora qualificano il femminile _puzza _come regionale, io ho l'impressione che per indicare il cattivo odore oggi questo sia più usato a livello nazionale del maschile _puzzo_. Vedi nota pubblicità in cui si dice "Puzza, puzza, puzza, che puzza!" o frasi fatte come "Avere la puzza sotto il naso". Oppure provate a fare una ricerca in rete associando alternativamente i due termini a qualcosa, per esempio "puzza/o di piedi"...


----------



## Teresona

ho idea che la con il termine puzza si intenda il luogo di provenienza del cattivo odore, esempio puzza di piedi quando ti togli le scarpe..., mentre invece il puzzo è qualcosa che aleggia si riconosce l'odore ma non si sa da dove provenga, esempio sento un puzzo di piedi stando in una stanza dove c'è del gorgonzola e non lo vedo!


----------



## Linda_steele

Secondo me "puzza" è il termine più usato e diffuso mentre "puzzo" è un po' più raro, ma entrambi sono corretti


----------



## Teresona

mi viene in mente che è anche la prima persona del verbo puzzare io puzzo tu puzzi egli puzza ecc


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dalle mie parti di sente solo puzza (come parola, voglio dire), per cui mi ha molto sorpreso scoprire che il Treccani lo dà come variante letteraria e regionale di "puzzo".


Teresona said:


> mi viene in mente che è anche la prima persona del verbo puzzare io puzzo tu puzzi egli puzza ecc


Senza parole


----------



## francisgranada

Da non madrelingua posso solo confermare che personalmente in Italia (Nord) ho sentito solo _puzza_.

P.S. Precisazione per evitare qualsiasi ambiguità: in Italia ho sentito _usare _solo il _sostantivo  "_puzza_" _ ...


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Da non madrelingua posso solo confermare che personalmente in Italia (Nord) ho sentito solo _puzza_.
> P.S. Precisazione per evitare qualsiasi ambiguità: in Italia ho sentito _usare _solo il _sostantivo  "_puzza_" _ ...


In effetti, nel parlato _la puzza _è più diffuso.  Il termine ''classico'' però rimane _il puzzo._


----------



## Olaszinhok

Il termine puzzo è sicuramente più usato in Toscana, da cui il termine classico in italiano. Al giorno d'oggi, credo, anche in base agl'interventi su quest'argomento, l'uso di puzza sia più diffuso nella maggior parte delle regioni.


----------



## sarpantra

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao, quale usate voi di più?
> 
> Io preferisco puzzA, ma il DeMauro sembra preferire puzzO...


puzzo mi suona decisamente letterario, antico o per una scelta stilistica fatta appositamente per dare un tocco aulico, almeno nell'italiano standard. Nell'italiano regionale (attenzione non dialettale) del Centro Italia sembra prevalere puzzo, almeno da quel che leggo.


----------



## Davide'80

La lingua la fa il popolo, non i dizionari... io vivo a Milano e non conosco nessuno che dice "puzzo".
Al mio orecchio "puzzo" suona molto più aspro che "puzza".


----------



## dragonseven

Davide'80 said:


> La lingua la fa il popolo, non i dizionari... io vivo a Milano e non conosco nessuno che dice "puzzo".
> Al mio orecchio "puzzo" suona molto più aspro che "puzza".


Mah! Personalmente uso, come voce verbale, _*puzza*/*puzzo*_ in riferimento a qualcosa o qualcuno che emette un odore sgradevole e, come sostantivo, *puzzo* in riferimento all'odore sgradevole: «qualcosa o qualcuno puzza», «un/il puzzo di qualcosa».
«Il cane bagnato puzza» ma «che puzzo di cane bagnato», «la benzina puzza/odora» ma «che puzzo/odore di benzina».
Insomma, dipende dal contesto, dove stanno bene i sinonimi fetore, lezzo, odore, tanfo uso puzzo.


----------



## Davide'80

Mi sembra che l'uso di puzza, mutuato dal dialetto "spüsa" sia più diffuso qui, almeno tra persone di origini lombarde.


----------



## dragonseven

Confermo.


----------

